# el pelo lacio/el pelo liso



## miguell

Hola todos.
¿Es verdad que es mejor decir _el pelo lacio _en lugar de _el pelo liso_?


----------



## Mephistofeles

Cuando se habla del cabello nunca he escuchado liso, sólo lacio, al menos aquí en México.


----------



## flljob

Nunca había oído _pelo liso_, siempre _lacio_.

Saludos


----------



## miguell

De Clave:

*



liso, sa 
adj. 
3 Referido al pelo, que es lacio y sin rizos 

Click to expand...

*


> *lacio, cia
> adj.
> 1 Referido al cabello, que es liso y cae sin formar ondas ni rizos *


 
Entonces la forma _el pelo lacio _es más usada, ¿no?


----------



## Mephistofeles

miguell said:


> De Clave:
> 
> Entonces la forma _el pelo lacio _es más usada, ¿no?


 
Así es. Como tu lo escribes se entiende y la palabra existe, pero no es común. Yo te sugeriría lacio.


----------



## Colchonero

En España se oyen los dos términos por igual y creo que son equivalentes. Quizá podía decirse, por introducir un matiz, que *lacio* es el pelo liso que lo es de suyo, por naturaleza, mientras que *liso* puede referirse a eso mismo o al pelo alisado artificialmente, en una peluquería por ejemplo.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo estoy más acostumbrada a escuchar *liso*, por aquí...
No es que lacio no se escuche, pero liso me parece más común.


----------



## Pinairun

Yo también _liso_ por aquí.
_Lacio_, sin embargo, me sugiere cabello algo débil.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Por aquí, se utiliza mayormente "*liso*" y no "*lacio*". Una palabra puede ser desconocida en un país, pero de amplio uso en otros. El decidir la palabra adecuada depende del país en el cual se va a utilizar.


----------



## Aserolf

Colchonero said:


> En España se oyen los dos términos por igual y creo que son equivalentes. Quizá podía decirse, por introducir un matiz, que *lacio* es el pelo liso que lo es de suyo, por naturaleza, mientras que *liso* puede referirse a eso mismo o al pelo alisado artificialmente, en una peluquería por ejemplo.


Ándale! Lo mismo digo - Por ejemplo, yo soy de cabello *lacio* (así le decimos en México), mis hijas también pero ahora todas ellas usan 'plancha' para alisárselo aún más! Dicen que lo quieren *liso 'baba'*  ..... O sea "muuuuy liso"... (a mis ojos sólo lo maltratan, pero por supuesto que no las convenzo )

Saludos ;o)


----------



## Colchonero

Lo de liso baba es precioso (y preciso) .


----------



## la_machy

''Quiero el cabello (estilo) lacio, pero que me quede bien, bien liso''.

Esa es una frase muy común con el estilista. Yo también la digo.

Para mí  ''lacio'' es un estilo/tipo de cabello, natural o no, mientras que liso es la cualidad graduable de este estilo.

Espero haberme explicado .


Saludos


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, lo usual es decir pelo o cabello *lacio*. Y se habla de *"laciar el cabello"*, no de _alisarlo_. Las mujeres van al salón a _laciarse_ o a _hacerse un laciado_. Lo de *liso*, aunque lo hubiera entendido, sólo empecé a oirlo mucho aquí en Nueva York, especialmente entre dominicanos. _Cabello liso_ y _alisar el cabello_ parece que son los términos que predominan entre ellos. Por cierto, que existe entre ellos otro término muy usual para referirse al cabello lacio: 'pelo bueno' (por supuesto, se refiere al lacio natural).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

flljob said:


> Nunca había oído _pelo liso_, siempre _lacio_.
> 
> Saludos


 
Así es en México. Alaciado (incluso exprés {sic} se ve mucho en las estéticas).

(El antónimo, curiosamente, es _pelo chino_. Vaya, como si la mayoría de los chinos tuviera el pelo rizado. Misterios de las expresiones).


----------



## cbrena

Pinairun said:


> Yo también _liso_ por aquí.
> _Lacio_, sin embargo, me sugiere cabello algo débil.



De acuerdo con esto.

Pelo lacio me suena a descripción negativa de un pelo liso. Imagino un pelo débil o bien pobreza de pelo.

Aquí, en una peluquería nunca pediríamos que nos dejen el pelo lacio, sino liso.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

miguell said:


> De Clave:
> Entonces la forma _el pelo lacio _es más usada, ¿no?


 
Una vez más, depende para dónde quieras usar el término.
Por lo visto, por mayoría de hispanoparlantes, es lacio.
En España, liso.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Bueno, de momento vamos dos a dos. Yo diría que eso es un empate 
(Si no contamos el testimonio de jorgema sobre los dominicanos)


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Una vez más, depende para dónde quieras usar el término.
> Por lo visto, por mayoría de hispanoparlantes, es lacio.
> En España *y El Salvador*, liso.


----------



## jorgema

Llama la atención que el DRAE sólo se refiera expresamente al cabello en la definición de *lacio*. Pero en *liso*, sólo habla de superficies, telas, vestidos y hasta vasos.


----------



## Dralions

Como siempre, curioso saber qué palabra se utiliza en qué zona. Lo que me sorprende es la connotación que algunos le dais a _lacio_ como _cabello débil_. Yo, que vivo en el sur de España y utilizo _lacio_ para referirme al cabello liso, jamás la había escuchado.



jorgema said:


> Llama la atención que el DRAE sólo se refiera expresamente al cabello en la definición de *lacio*. Pero en *liso*, sólo habla de superficies, telas, vestidos y hasta vasos.


Interesante apunte.


----------



## Lexinauta

Pinairun said:


> Yo también _liso_ por aquí.
> _Lacio_, sin embargo, me sugiere cabello algo débil.


Quizá sea por esto:





> *lacio, cia.*
> (Del lat. _flaccĭdus_).
> *1.* adj. Marchito, ajado.
> *2.* adj. Flojo, débil, sin vigor.


----------



## Dentellière

Lejos de las definiciones de diccionario, por aquí decimos
"_cabello lacio_" cuando no tiene "ondas" o "rulos" (=rizos)

Gran problema de muchas mujeres que usamos una "planchita" para "hacerlo más lacio" o "alisar" (el cabello.... se entiende) RAE

:]


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Colchonero said:


> En España se oyen los dos términos por igual y creo que son equivalentes. Quizá podía decirse, por introducir un matiz, que *lacio* es el pelo liso que lo es de suyo, por naturaleza, mientras que *liso* puede referirse a eso mismo o al pelo alisado artificialmente, en una peluquería por ejemplo.


 
Yo también lo entiendo así, y no que lacio implique cabello débil.


----------



## torrebruno

Un apunte:
Con respecto al pelo, por aquí se aplica indistintamente lacio y liso. Sin embargo el primero si tiene mucho uso para definir a un tipo de persona tal como lo recoge el diccionario en su segunda acepción. Un tío lacio, una persona sosa, sin chispa, amorfo intelectualmente.


----------



## cbrena

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo también lo entiendo así, y no que lacio implique cabello débil.



Aldonza, tú es que eres mujer viajada y tus oídos también. Pero en Madrid no pidas en una peluquería que te dejen el pelo lacio, el resultado no te gustaría.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

cbrena said:


> Aldonza, tú es que eres mujer viajada y tus oídos también. Pero en Madrid no pidas en una peluquería que te dejen el pelo lacio, el resultado no te gustaría.


 
Por eso mismo digo: *lacio* es el natural, una persona con pelo lacio. Nunca en una peluquería pediría algo así. 
Y *liso* puede ser el pelo natural pero también el alisado artificialmente -como, a mi entender, bien dijo Colchonero-.


----------



## Pinairun

jorgema said:


> Llama la atención que el DRAE sólo se refiera expresamente al cabello en la definición de *lacio*. Pero en *liso*, sólo habla de superficies, telas, vestidos y hasta vasos.


Pues es verdad. Vaya sorpresa.
En el DUE María Moliner, sin embargo, vemos que _liso_:


> *2 *Aplicado al pelo, sin rizar. *Lacio.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

jorgema said:


> Llama la atención que el DRAE sólo se refiera expresamente al cabello en la definición de *lacio*. Pero en *liso*, sólo habla de superficies, telas, vestidos y hasta vasos.


 
Sin embargo, en el verbo "*alisar*", derivado de "liso" y el cual es el que se ocupa mayoritariamente en *El Salvador*, el DRAE sí hace una explícita referencia al cabello:



> *alisar2.*
> *(De liso).*
> 
> *1. tr. Poner liso algo. U. t. c. prnl.*
> *2. tr. Arreglar el cabello pasando ligeramente el peine sobre él.*
> 
> *Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados *


 
Aquí, cuando alguien tiene el cabello colocho (rizado) u ondulado, y lo quiere liso, decimos que se lo quiere "*alisar*", con la consecuente visita al salón de belleza para tal efecto.


----------



## RIU

Liso, por supuesto. Lacio solo lo he leído en libros traducidos; y oírlo, ni en sueños.


----------



## fr1724

Yo estoy mas acostumbrado a oír pelo liso. Pelo lacio tiene un significado más negativo, a mi parecer.


----------



## beatrizg

Yo digo "*liso*" y en Colombia, al menos en mi región, no se usa mucho lo de "lacio".


----------



## manicha

Como ya han apuntado por ahí, yo diría que lacio es una característica natural del pelo, y liso, un estado, al menos así lo entiendo yo. Además, y no sé si alguien más concordará, lacio me parece aún más liso que liso. Es decir, que si describen a una persona como "de pelo liso" mi imagen mental es "no rizado ni ondulado". Sin embargo, si me dicen que tiene "el pelo lacio" me imagino una melena larga y muy lisa, tipo oriental. No creo que el término "lacio" se pueda aplicar para describir el pelo corto, pero sí liso, como contrario de rizado. Por supuesto, aquí en las peluquerías el pelo se alisa.
En resumen, que lacio me parece más específico que liso.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

manicha said:


> Como ya han apuntado por ahí, yo diría que lacio es una característica natural del pelo, y liso, un estado, al menos así lo entiendo yo. Además, y no sé si alguien más concordará, lacio me parece aún más liso que liso. Es decir, que si describen a una persona como "de pelo liso" mi imagen mental es "no rizado ni ondulado". Sin embargo, si me dicen que tiene "el pelo lacio" me imagino una melena larga y muy lisa, tipo oriental. No creo que el término "lacio" se pueda aplicar para describir el pelo corto, pero sí liso, como contrario de rizado. Por supuesto, aquí en las peluquerías el pelo se alisa.
> En resumen, que lacio me parece más específico que liso.


 
Coincido totalmente con esta descripción. Solo que para mí lacio no implica que sea largo...; puede ser melenita.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En el sur de España sí se dice *lacio* para referirse al pelo. Convive con *liso.*
Y en Canarias no es que se diga más lacio, es que *liso *apenas se oye.


----------



## manicha

Bueno, vale, melenita también. Pero para ser lacio tiene que caer. No creo que se pueda aplicar al pelo peinado hacia arriba, que puede ser perfectamente liso, pero nunca lacio.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

manicha said:


> Bueno, vale, melenita también. Pero para ser lacio tiene que caer. No creo que se pueda aplicar al pelo peinado hacia arriba, que puede ser perfectamente liso, pero nunca lacio.


 

Para mí sí.
Para mí pelo que no es rizado ni ondulado es lacio.
Yo tengo el pelo lacio y aunque lo lleve muy corto sigue siendo lacio.
Un recluta pelado al uno puede tener el pelo lacio. Para mí es la cualidad de su pelo independientemente del corte.
Si un día me da por peinarme hacia arriba, mi pelo seguiría siendo lacio.

Nunca uso la expresión "pelo liso".
Pero esto es según lo uso yo, no digo que sea lo correcto.


----------



## Aserolf

Como dije anteriormente, para mí el pelo lacio es el natural, y el pelo liso puede ser natural o no. En México se usa lacio, pero también se escucha 'liso'. Sin embargo, en los salones de belleza (o estéticas - como se usa más en México) lo que se anuncia es "Alaciado de cabello/pelo" (este me supongo que es el que hacen usando sólo la 'plancha') o "Alaciado permanente" (que lo hacen usando químicos y no sé qué más).
También como mencioné, cuando una persona de cabello lacio se lo alisa aún más usando una 'plancha', he escuchado que a este estilo le llaman *'liso baba'*.


----------



## manicha

Pablo de Soto, qué curioso me parece que también utilices lacio para pelo liso muy corto. A mí nunca se me ocurriría. Yo tampoco digo que lo mío sea lo correcto, pero me parece que así se utiliza mayoritariamente por esta zona. De hecho, dudo que ningún hombre que conozca haya utilizado nunca la palabra "lacio" para aplicarla al cabello -ni al suyo, ni al de nadie-. Como dije, por aquí liso es lo habitual. Por cierto, ¿de qué parte de España eres?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Reiterando lo ya dicho antes: aquí nunca se nos ocurriría decir que un hombre tiene el pelo lacio, sino que es "liso". 

En las descripciones fisonómicas utilizadas por la policía y los medios periodísticos, cuando se busca a una persona, al referirse al cabello, siempre dicen "cabello liso", y nunca "cabello lacio".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

manicha said:


> Pablo de Soto, qué curioso me parece que también utilices lacio para pelo liso muy corto. A mí nunca se me ocurriría. Yo tampoco digo que lo mío sea lo correcto, pero me parece que así se utiliza mayoritariamente por esta zona. De hecho, dudo que ningún hombre que conozca haya utilizado nunca la palabra "lacio" para aplicarla al cabello -ni al suyo, ni al de nadie-. Como dije, por aquí liso es lo habitual. Por cierto, ¿de qué parte de España eres?


 

Soy canario, aunque hace ya muchos años que no vivo en las islas.
Creo que en esto de la _laciedad_ mantengo el uso canario.

Tampoco es que yo hable mucho del pelo. Me temo que las mujeres hablan más de estos temas, pero desde luego lo que no uso es "pelo liso".


Por curiosidad he buscado en Google, páginas de España, "pelo lacio hombres" y aparecen bastantes páginas con consejos y demás sobre el pelo lacio para hombres.


----------



## RIU

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Por curiosidad he buscado en Google, páginas de España, "pelo lacio hombres" y aparecen bastantes páginas con consejos y demás sobre el pelo lacio para hombres.


 

 ¿Y que es lo que aconsejan, que te lo rices?


----------



## la_machy

RIU said:


> ¿Y que es lo que aconsejan, que te lo rices?


No, por favor.
Los chicos se ven mejor con el *pelo lacio* .


----------



## Pinairun

¿Cómo dirían que tiene el pelo un chico de origen mongol, que lo lleva corto, y de puro liso le queda tieso, hirsuto, como _pelopincho_? ¿Lacio también?


----------



## miguel89

Pinairun said:


> ¿Lacio también?


No. Diríamos que tiene los pelos parados. Para que sea lacio tiene que caer.


----------



## la_machy

Lacio, también._ Muy _lacio.
Es más, por mi tierra, algunas veces a aquellos que tiene el cabello más o menos como lo describes, Pina, son llamados de manera jocosa ''pelo chino (rizado)'' (es decir, nada más opuesto).


Saludos


----------



## Csalrais

Siguiendo con Canarias, en Tenerife oigo por igual lacio que liso, según con el pie que se haya levantado la persona. Pero creo que es cosa reciente, porque si que es cierto que mi madre solo usa lacio.


----------



## Pinairun

miguel89 said:


> No. Diríamos que tiene los pelos parados. Para que sea lacio tiene que caer.


 


la_machy said:


> Lacio, también._ Muy _lacio.
> Es más, por mi tierra, algunas veces a aquellos que tiene el cabello más o menos como lo describes, Pina, son llamados de manera jocosa ''pelo chino (rizado)'' (es decir, nada más opuesto).


 
Pelos parados y pelo chino.
Vale, muchas gracias a los dos, ya voy teniéndolo más claro.


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

En Venezuela se dice: pelo liso o pelo lacio, pero predomina la primera palabra.


----------



## jorgema

De todos los ejemplos puestos hasta ahora, parece que liso viene entrando con fuerza y desplazando a lacio. En el Perú, como dije antes, todavía no se oye liso en referencia al cabello. Sólo lacio, tanto para hablar del cabello de mujeres como del de hombres, quizás porque ese es el tipo de cabello natural en la mayoría de peruanos. Aunque se usan también las palabras _laciar _y _laciado_, en realidad lo que la gente más hace es rizarse el cabello, y muy pocos necesitan _laciarselo_ o alisarselo (para usar el término que priva en otros lados).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Csalrais said:


> Siguiendo con Canarias, en Tenerife oigo por igual lacio que liso, según con el pie que se haya levantado la persona. Pero creo que es cosa reciente, porque si que es cierto que mi madre solo usa lacio.


 

Estoy de acuerdo.
Pelo liso me suena a importación reciente al habla de Canarias.
El contacto constante con el español peninsular, los anuncios, la tele, el cine, los etiquetados de los productos etc. hacen que entren expresiones nuevas y me temo que esta es una de ellas.

Yo ya tengo una edad y a mí "pelo liso" me suena a eso, a anuncio de la tele.


----------

